# Need a diver



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

The business end of my ipilot trolling motor is resting on the bottom of the sound in front of Santa Rosa yacht club (Mells). It decided to deploy itself while I was underway and the shaft / motor section broke off and down it went. I have a gps mark that's within 50' or closer. I tried to find it with snorkel gear but vis was 5' on an outgoing tide. 
If someone will find it for me over the weekend I'll "buy" it from you for a fair price.
I don't even know if I can repair it but its worth a shot. 

30 21 086
87 09 144

30 21 100
87 09 131

Shoot me a reply if you're interested and to talk about a price. Thanks. 
255-5023


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this in Gulf Breeze? How deep is the water?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sure someone will jump on a "reason" to dive


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

It's in gulf breeze between bob skies (beach) bridge and the marina on the gulf breeze side. 19' deep. 
I can help on Sunday if needed, kids soccer in PC all day tomorrow.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Sikes


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me see if I can make a way for it. I am just around the corner. The problem might be that the current is so strong in there that it may have moved. How much does it weigh and how big is it? It would be fun to look for it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have me and two other divers who could probably help you out after church on Sunday. If it would be possible for us to meet you at the launch, and take your boat, that would make it a whole lot easier for us. Plus high tide is around noon so that would be perfect.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

16 ft deep it will be within 3 ft from where it hit the water no matter what the current is. Once it hits bottom it will only go down into the bottom if sand it will be on top. Mud just look at first and then start a circle and feel for it. IF you get an accurate location where it hit the water.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Y'all can find it... I once found an engagement ring outside perdido pass that was in 20' of water... it had only been there a couple hours but I still couldn't believe I found it 

with 2-3 guys you should easily find it... just drop a weight and line and make circles wider and wider until you find it...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If someone wants to look before Sunday, by all means. I'm just thing to help out. I don't need to get wet. Although I do want to.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

JS I sent you a pm - I think. Sunday after church is great.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks to JSpoony and Crew for their help on Sunday - they managed to find the motor despite the awful visibility. I sincerely appreciate the help and you have a boat ride / fishing trip any time you would like.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Great job guys!


Plus 1 or 2


----------

